# NGD (to end 'em all) - Oakland Axe Factory OXC Headless Fanned Fret 7



## ForThisGift (Aug 11, 2013)

Let me start by saying that being a previous customer of Tom's, I knew what to expect from this guitar...and that was A LOT. What I received, however, has easily surpassed those expectations. The playability from the second I picked up the guitar is second to none. I am not sure why necks are made of anything other than ebony at this point, as it is the fastest feel I have experienced. I had a bit of experience with fanned frets and as others have said before, there was virtually no transition. After a few hours I found myself to be considerably more comfortable on the fanned frets. I have only had a day with the guitar, so I will keep this short and sweet....Onto specs and pics:

- 7 String
- 25.5" - 27" scale length
- ABM headless hardware (designed by and created for XEN Stringed Instruments)
- BKP Black Hawk calibrated set w/ coil taps
- Black Walnut Burl top
- Black Limba body
- Solid West African Ebony neck
- West African Ebony fretboard
- Luminlay side dots
- Dunlop recessed strap locks

We also had the option of opting in to a military spec case from SKB, which can be seen in a few of the pictures below:






























































I can't wait to see the rest of these start popping up as more people receive theirs.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats on your axe looks so killer


----------



## revclay (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats. That top looks killer and the ebony neck looks amazing as well. How do the Blackhawks sound in it? The only negative about this NGD is that it will make the final wait for my OAF OXC that much more excruciating, hahaha.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 11, 2013)

This fills me with happy feels for my SSTN!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 11, 2013)

Sweet! I'm happy about this for two reasons:
1) It's a killer looking guitar and awesome woods.
2) It's one less guitar standing in front of my builds with Tom!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome. I have been thinking about getting an ebony neck from Warmoth for years but never gotten around to it. I'm glad it's working well for you.


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Aug 11, 2013)

Damn! That's gorgeous HNGD. The top on that is brilliant. The figuring on the neck by the end is so cool looking.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 11, 2013)

HNGD man! Looks great!


----------



## Jlang (Aug 11, 2013)

The top of this guitar is making me seriously consider changing one of my incoming customs... This is absolutely ridiculous, sooooo gorgeous dude, Hngd.


----------



## Origin (Aug 11, 2013)

Two words:

Got-DAMN.

Congrats dude, it's a gorgeous hunk of craftsmanship.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 11, 2013)

Whoa! That top is gorgeous! Big congrats, man, that is super slick!!


----------



## sepsis311 (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't really like the look of headless guits, but thats prolly the best looking one i've seen


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 11, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------



## TGN (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks amazing. HNGD!


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 11, 2013)

Killer looks! Must be brutal with the blackhawks!

Congrats and HNGD!!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats!
I love how this guitar looks very unique!


----------



## Ibz777 (Aug 11, 2013)

Cool!
It's like a tree with wires on it!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 11, 2013)

Christ man, that's really something else!


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Aug 11, 2013)

Why is there a nut and a fret right next to each other at the low end of the fretboard ?


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 11, 2013)

That is called a zero fret, the fret IS the nut. What looks like the nut is just a slotted guide to make sure the string spacing is correct.


----------



## Allealex (Aug 11, 2013)

This is going to get my vote in Guitar of the Month 2.0 August 2013


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 11, 2013)

Quick, send it back, it has crooked frets! 

Congrats man, awesome guitar  we need vids!

EDIT: Just noticed this, the finish on that burl top came out spectacular! It's really glass-smooth.


----------



## ikarus (Aug 11, 2013)

HNGD, DUDE!!!

cant wait for mine...


----------



## mphsc (Aug 11, 2013)

great combo's, wowzer.


----------



## Tone_Boss (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow, amazing looking.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay I definitely have to get in on the next run Tom does, whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## Panacea224 (Aug 11, 2013)

That is pretty.... Happy ngd!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 11, 2013)

Jaw dropping... HNGD, man!!!


----------



## donray1527 (Aug 11, 2013)

Zero fret  hngd!


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 11, 2013)

man, that is sweet!!


----------



## Rectionmaarten (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great! HNGD


----------



## Tapladder (Aug 11, 2013)

A lovely instrument! Thanks for posting!

RJ


----------



## MrYakob (Aug 11, 2013)

So it begins...... HNGD man! I can't wait to see how these all turn out, including my own of course


----------



## Tommy (Aug 12, 2013)

Completely amazing. Congrats. HNGD!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 12, 2013)

Holy shitballs, that's awesome. Hopefully now that these are starting to pop up, he'll have some time to finally update his website . I'd like to know what models he's offering and what the pricing is like for them, but it's been "under contruction" for ages now.


----------



## Najka (Aug 12, 2013)

Yow! That's freaking nice! Congrats on the new axe!


----------



## GXPO (Aug 12, 2013)

Thread title "Guitar of the Month August 2013 Preview " 

Looks awesome dude, truely awesome.


----------



## ForThisGift (Aug 12, 2013)

Haha. Is Guitar of The Month a real thing that I have somehow been missing for the last 2+ years?


----------



## thedonal (Aug 12, 2013)

That is the most insanely gorgeous top! Congratulations!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Aug 12, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Holy shitballs, that's awesome. Hopefully now that these are starting to pop up, he'll have some time to finally update his website . I'd like to know what models he's offering and what the pricing is like for them, but it's been "under contruction" for ages now.



Tom it's really busy, but he his working with Eric from XEN, check on the dealers section to know more about it 

EDIT: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...ficial-xen-stringed-instruments-thread-9.html


----------



## Discoqueen (Aug 12, 2013)

As soon as I read the specs I knew I was in for a treat! That thing is bitchin!!! Hngd!!!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Splinterhead (Aug 12, 2013)

Amazingly amazing! Stunner man congrats!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks fantastic, love the wood combination


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 12, 2013)

Absolutely killer axe you've got there 

The angled Black Hawks really set it off!


----------



## sonicwarrior (Aug 13, 2013)

Gratz, looks nice ... but isn't there a truss rod cover missing? This looks a bit strange with the big ring. On my headless guitars (Basslab, Steinberger) the truss rod is accessible from the end of the neck which is more comfortable and looks better.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 13, 2013)

sonicwarrior said:


> Gratz, looks nice ... but isn't there a truss rod cover missing? This looks a bit strange with the big ring. On my headless guitars (Basslab, Steinberger) the truss rod is accessible from the end of the neck which is more comfortable and looks better.



it's got a typical truss rod access route that you see on truss rods adjusted by the heel of the neck rather than the headstock. The thicker head end and the lack of tuners allows for this kind of route on the head end.


----------



## XEN (Aug 13, 2013)

sonicwarrior said:


> Gratz, looks nice ... but isn't there a truss rod cover missing? This looks a bit strange with the big ring. On my headless guitars (Basslab, Steinberger) the truss rod is accessible from the end of the neck which is more comfortable and looks better.


We did a lot of soul searching on this one and felt that this was the best and easiest way to make it accessible. You'll notice that this is a very common location for truss rods on guitars with ABM headless hardware. The XEN models with Hipshot hardware will have the access at the end of the fingerboard.
We will most likely move toward covers on future XEN/ABM builds but this was a limited run and a field test of a brand new model. And personally, and I know I'm biased, I like the way it looks.


----------



## ForThisGift (Aug 13, 2013)

urklvt said:


> We did a lot of soul searching on this one and felt that this was the best and easiest way to make it accessible. You'll notice that this is a very common location for truss rods on guitars with ABM headless hardware. The XEN models with Hipshot hardware will have the access at the end of the fingerboard.
> We will most likely move toward covers on future XEN/ABM builds but this was a limited run and a field test of a brand new model. And personally, and I know I'm biased, I like the way it looks.



I love the way the open truss rod access looks. Not to mention, my FretWrap hangs out there when not in use anyway... Overall, the aesthetic of just about everything on this guitar is ideal for my tastes. 

Also, for those asking about the Blackhawks, they are honestly a BIT bright, but I can't say that was unexpected with as much ebony is in play on the guitar. I tweaked my patches for 30 minutes and everything sounds incredible.


----------



## mphsc (Aug 13, 2013)

truss rod, blah blah I didn't even notice. I do keep coming back for a peek and kicking myself in the process. Great work all the way around Eric & Tom.

Nicely spec'ed to boot, congrats FTG.


----------



## Mklane (Aug 13, 2013)

Whoa....nice!


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Aug 13, 2013)

A lot of credit has to go to urklvt and ForThisGift for how nice this one looks. This is Eric's design after all and Adam clearly has great taste in wood combos. He actually tracked down, selected and purchased the top, neck and fretboard on this. I'm just the lucky guy that got to build the first batch of OXC's.


----------



## sonicwarrior (Aug 13, 2013)

urklvt said:


> The XEN models with Hipshot hardware will have the access at the end of the fingerboard.



The body end or the airy end?

With 'end of neck' I meant the airy end (the end of it all ).


----------



## Techdeath (Aug 13, 2013)

Just let out some zombie esque moans across the apartment. Room mates have no idea what's going on lol.


----------



## Tordah (Aug 13, 2013)

Yuuuuuussss! First Xen-designed guitar in somebody's hands...and it is the most beautiful....

Hoooooot!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 14, 2013)

I've said this before, but I just can't get over how tastefully complementary those woods are.

HNGD, and congrats on being the first one for the run!


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Aug 15, 2013)

wow. that neck tho.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks great! Tom just keeps refining his craft and we all get to benefit


----------



## Halowords (Aug 19, 2013)

If you can speak as such (considering this is a fairly unique and new design), how does it sound? Just wondering how the guitar sounds acoustically (just its general tone), and plugged in (obviously the pickups & electronics/amp will play a big role in processing the sound), and where it fits into the musical spectrum if you can compare it to other styles of guitar. Also, sorry if I missed it, what's the scale on this?

Also, how do you like the feel of the ebony neck? I'm planning a remarkably similar build in some respects (XEN HCC with Macassar Ebony neck-thru w/ laminates and Macassar Ebony fretboard, Walnut back, Walnut burl top probably lighter than yours though) and love the idea of the feel and aesthetics of a Macassar Ebony neck. Considering how similar my specs are compared to yours, I am just curious in general how it all worked out. I've heard nice things about Black Limba & Walnut, and they look great together.

For what it's worth, I think your guitar turned out fantastic!

-Cheers


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2013)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum...


----------



## octavarium7 (Aug 19, 2013)

TWO OF THEM??????????????????????????


+1


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2013)

How'd you do that last pic? Fancy photoshopping skills?


----------



## ForThisGift (Aug 19, 2013)

Halowords said:


> If you can speak as such (considering this is a fairly unique and new design), how does it sound? Just wondering how the guitar sounds acoustically (just its general tone), and plugged in (obviously the pickups & electronics/amp will play a big role in processing the sound), and where it fits into the musical spectrum if you can compare it to other styles of guitar. Also, sorry if I missed it, what's the scale on this?
> 
> Also, how do you like the feel of the ebony neck? I'm planning a remarkably similar build in some respects (XEN HCC with Macassar Ebony neck-thru w/ laminates and Macassar Ebony fretboard, Walnut back, Walnut burl top probably lighter than yours though) and love the idea of the feel and aesthetics of a Macassar Ebony neck. Considering how similar my specs are compared to yours, I am just curious in general how it all worked out. I've heard nice things about Black Limba & Walnut, and they look great together.
> 
> ...


 

It is a touch on the bright side. I know there are dissenting opinions on how much of an effect the specific woods have on an instrument, but I have to imagine a solid ebony neck paired with an ebony board have some hand in shaping the instruments overall tone. With that said, I would never expect to change guitars and, more importantly pickups, without adjusting my amp models anyway. Any extra brightness the ebony neck may add is MORE than made up for in feel. I would have to explain the feeling as glass like and it plays lightning fast. I would recommend skipping the laminates if you arent dead set on the look of them. As long as you get a quality piece of ebony, stability shouldn't be an issue and you will love the feel of the raw neck.


----------



## ForThisGift (Aug 19, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> How'd you do that last pic? Fancy photoshopping skills?


 

More or less. Its just two shots layered, with only the guitar moving between.


----------



## Halowords (Aug 19, 2013)

ForThisGift said:


> It is a touch on the bright side. I know there are dissenting opinions on how much of an effect the specific woods have on an instrument, but I have to imagine a solid ebony neck paired with an ebony board have some hand in shaping the instruments overall tone. With that said, I would never expect to change guitars and, more importantly pickups, without adjusting my amp models anyway.



I tend to think it can make an impact. To what extent?










Even if it is bright, as long as it's not harsh and can be dialed in to be more chimey and shimmering than ice-pick, I am cool with that. I have grown to appreciate brighter instruments and adjusting settings to shape the tone. I also tend to sort of adjust on the fly with picking closer to the bridge pickup (where most people strum) to playing over the upper frets of the neck for a warmer sound depending on what I'm trying to achieve.

Also, good point as far as the setup. People have dialed in Telecasters to sound like Les Pauls (more or less).



> Any extra brightness the ebony neck may add is MORE than made up for in feel. I would have to explain the feeling as glass like and it plays lightning fast.



You got me there. That sounds awesome!



> I would recommend skipping the laminates if you arent dead set on the look of them. As long as you get a quality piece of ebony, stability shouldn't be an issue and you will love the feel of the raw neck.



I have been thinking about that. I was planning Macassar Ebony w/ Goncalo Alves laminate stripes. I think it would make a nice accent to the Ebony, and should feel nice/smooth. They would be too small to make any noticeable impact on how it sounded though. My reason for considering a one-piece is just to preserve the flow of the grain of the Macassar Ebony neck. A minor detail to be sure, however I just love seeing the flow of a solid piece of wood in terms of its grain or figuring.

Anyway, thanks for the review and I hope you enjoy your guitar. Dibs if you decide to get rid of it though. 

-Cheers


----------



## ForThisGift (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a request for some head-to-toe shots. So I figured I would drop them in here as well.


----------



## SuperNovaRG1570 (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful!! Killer Top!! Congrats!!


----------



## macnylonguitar (Sep 5, 2017)

Guys,

I would love to see this guitar, but getting the dreaded "Update your account to Enable 3rd Party Hosting". Is this on my end, I don't see where to do that?

Having Tom build a neck and body with ABM hardware as well.... I am not sold on the SC / OXC body style. I have an early TD "SC" demo on hand. The body feels and looks like a Jazzmaster to me, not digging it... Now if the line drawing could be altered... To me the upper bout and armrest bout are too long and too wide... could use some contouring. What is the OXC dimensions? Wider and Length


----------



## macnylonguitar (Sep 5, 2017)

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/oakland-axe-factory-xen-oxc.324588/


----------



## macnylonguitar (Sep 6, 2017)

How do I see the picts?, not seeing them, thx, mgm


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Sep 6, 2017)

You don't. Photobucket no longer offers external picture hosting.


----------



## sezna (Sep 7, 2017)

macnylonguitar said:


> How do I see the picts?, not seeing them, thx, mgm



Just a few forum tips, don't post in threads that are super old (this thread is five years old!), don't post multiple times in a row in the same thread (just edit the previous post), and a lot of old photos that were hosted by photobucket have been lost to the abyss.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## macnylonguitar (Sep 7, 2017)

Got it, thx.

Will create new thread(s)


----------

